# D-Link wireless router on virgin - Orange light for internet



## John D2 (Apr 27, 2007)

Hola,

I have a new D-Link DIR-615 wireless router and the internet light is orange and wont connect to the net.

My laptop can connect to the router no problem but not the internet.

The internet light is orange on the box but should be green.

I dont have any problems connecting with my computer directly to the internet.

Anyone know what could be wrong?

Cheers!:wave:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What is the router connected to? . . Brand and Model


----------



## John D2 (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey Rich,

Thanks for the reply, I got this working after a few hours but it is going *extremely* slow, as in 5-10 minutes to load 1 page.

When I connect the laptop to the wireless router or the broadband box, it goes at normal speed.

Once I disconnect it, it goes so slow that its not worth using.

It has 5 bars on the signal as its right beside the router but still no speed.
The connection speed in properties for the wireless connection is 1mb...I cant remember but should it not be higher than this?

Im not at the house right now so I cant check anything but I will be later.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

It sounds like you need help with cleaning out malware, Please follow our pre-posting process outlined here:

NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum

After running through *all *the steps, please post the requested logs in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help  forum, *not here.*

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.

Please note that the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.


----------

